# Maryland State Parks



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We recently stayed at a state park campground in Maryland as we do 4 or 5 times a year. When we checked in the girl at the desk let us know that as of Nov. 09 no alcohol will be allowed at any Maryland state park campground. I'm not a big drinker but I do like to enjoy an adult beverage while camping. This will by no means stop us from using the state parks in Maryland. I wonder what led to this change?
Are other state parks like this?

I hope this post doesn't make me seem like a drunk


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Livin4weekenz said:


> We recently stayed at a state park campground in Maryland as we do 4 or 5 times a year. When we checked in the girl at the desk let us know that as of Nov. 09 no alcohol will be allowed at any Maryland state park campground. I'm not a big drinker but I do like to enjoy an adult beverage while camping. This will by no means stop us from using the state parks in Maryland. I wonder what led to this change?
> Are other state parks like this?
> 
> I hope this post doesn't make me seem like a drunk


Raising a drink with you









Pa is the same way............don't abuse it or show it off and they leave you alone.

NY allows it, but there are limits to how much alcohol you can take into the park.........Only two states i know about as it pertains to this subject......

Clarke


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Delaware Seashore State Park (wheres the trees?







) prohibits drinking - yet it was pretty obvious that a lot of people were drinking. I think as long as you don't cause any problems, they won't bother you!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We recently stayed at a state park campground in Maryland as we do 4 or 5 times a year. When we checked in the girl at the desk let us know that as of Nov. 09 no alcohol will be allowed at any Maryland state park campground. I'm not a big drinker but I do like to enjoy an adult beverage while camping. This will by no means stop us from using the state parks in Maryland. I wonder what led to this change?
> Are other state parks like this?
> 
> I hope this post doesn't make me seem like a drunk


Raising a drink with you









Pa is the same way............don't abuse it or show it off and they leave you alone.

NY allows it, but there are limits to how much alcohol you can take into the park.........Only two states i know about as it pertains to this subject......

Clarke
[/quote]

Looks like camping in NY in the Budweiser delivery truck is out of the question.


----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

Westmoreland State park in VA is the same way. No display of alcohol containers.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Same here in Massachusetts. No alcohol. But, here's a hint....dont draw attention to yourself, and you wont have a problem! (I think it is meant more to curb any overt drinking parties- i.e High school, college etc...).


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

illinois is the same, but a few years ago we were having a few beers and the ranger said hi and did not mention the alcohol. I think it is to pevent the college kids from parties. Indiana is also dry and from what we were told the college age ranger would hide in the woods with binoculars looking for violaters. All we did was refill our cups in our tt and it was fine. But u never know when u are going to get that overzeolous ranger


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

. But u never know when u are going to get that overzeolous ranger
[/quote]

offer him a drink


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Livin4weekenz said:


> We recently stayed at a state park campground in Maryland as we do 4 or 5 times a year. When we checked in the girl at the desk let us know that as of Nov. 09 no alcohol will be allowed at any Maryland state park campground. I'm not a big drinker but I do like to enjoy an adult beverage while camping. This will by no means stop us from using the state parks in Maryland. I wonder what led to this change?
> Are other state parks like this?
> 
> I hope this post doesn't make me seem like a drunk


It is not allowed in SC either, we always use plastic cups, but we have been busted with empty boxes that we forgot to put in trash bags,,,, oops


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

my best friend was out with his dw and friend who were drinking in an illinois state park, his dw and friends were having a few coctails and the ranger came up. The funny thing, we laugh about it now, is that he has been sober for a few years and working a strong A.A. program. Well the site was in his name and he got a fifty dollar ticket.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Texas State Parks are the same way - no public display of alcohol. We've never been bothered and it certainly hasn't prevented us from enjoying the spirits!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Interesting....so I am guessing I shouldn't post the "Jack" sign and leave the coolers and bottles out in the open?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Interesting....so I am guessing I shouldn't post the "Jack" sign and leave the coolers and bottles out in the open?


Jim- where you camp, you'd need the Hubble telescope to see anything in your site from the nearest campsite/road. They might see the Budwieser blimp flying over your site, but short of that...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just FYI - after reviewing the Rules and Regulations document, available through the Illinois Department of Conservation website, there is no mention of alcohol, whatsoever. There is no rule, statewide, that prohibits alcohol in Illinois State parks. There are some state parks, however, that have site-specific rules that prohibit alcohol in certain areas of the park (youth campgrounds, backpacking campsites, etc) that DO prohibit alcohol, and I suspect that there may be some parks that do not allow alcohol at all. But statewide, alcohol is OK, as long as you do not become loud, disruptive, etc. (I've had a beer in my hands while talking to the ranger, at Jubilee State Park.)

If anyone would like to browse through the website to locate campgrounds or look up rules and regs, here's the link: Illinois Dept. of Conservation

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jim, signs are ok, the booze itself............


----------

